# iowa girl wants to know more.. teach me :)



## JulieAnn24 (Aug 22, 2011)

So my name is julie I'm 18 from iowa I've grew up with a gun in 1 hand and a fishin pole in the other. I got into **** huntin about 5 years ago. I then got a walker dog and trained him... he is a huntin machine! Well talk is now boars r moving up this way and me and my dad and some of our friends have watched the shows on tv and it looks awesome! Something we would totally get into. My dog is semi-silent to mostly silent he opens up only on really cold track. Freinds of mine have great dane pups for sale and I've heard and know thwy were origionally breed to hunt hogs. I want to get 1 and train it to hunt hogs then maybe even breed my walker to it? I think they would make some sweet dogs! Any coments or ideas would be apreciated!
Thanks,
Julie


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Do some research on Plott hounds before you make a decision.


----------



## JulieAnn24 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

be prepared to have some dogs killed on occasion and badly injured on a regular business

lots of hog hunters down here and they consider dogs expendable

You need hounds or hound/birddog crosses to bay em and pitts to catch, very few Danes will be game enought to catch

I wouldn't let a dog of mine do it.


----------



## JulieAnn24 (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea I understand that. That would be a reason to cross them with my walker he's bulk and fast. I could also see getting some kill dogs I had thought about that too.
Thank u


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

To train pups, we use a 2 acre enclosure with a 30-50 pound shoat. Not big enough to kill a 6 month old dog, but big enough to let them know what they are up against. It is a LOT of work keeping your dogs on their game unless you hunt them several times a month. We use Plotts and Catahoula Leopards to bay the hogs - we do NOT want dogs to catch... that is how you get dogs killed and badly injured. 
Also, we usually only put one or two dogs on the ground at a time. If there is a larger pack, they get competitive and once again, this is how you get dogs hurt.


----------

